# Corset?



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 6, 2006)

ok so i wanna buy a properish one. i have one and it zipps up at the back. but i saw another one on the net and i dont know how its should fit. My hip are pretty wide compared to my tits and it kinda looks odd sumtimes. Does anyone got any adivse on corsets?


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 6, 2006)

Can you show us the pic of this corset you want? I think they are great! I'm sure you will look fab.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 6, 2006)

one of these. I like the last 3 the most, and the 2nd to last is my favorite.


----------



## lynnda (Aug 6, 2006)

I love the third one too!!


----------



## Maja (Aug 6, 2006)

My advice would be to get the one that ties up at the back/front not the one with the zipper. Because you can't adjust the zipper one.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* My advice would be to get the one that ties up at the back/front not the one with the zipper. Because you can't adjust the zipper one. how is it surposed to feel on? like you cant move? lol


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 6, 2006)

I like the first ones.... Not sure about purple but I like the style....


----------



## Maja (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* how is it surposed to feel on? like you cant move? lol I don't own one. But from talking to someone who makes them and wears them often (as a part of an evening gown); she said that, as corset is supposed to fit you perfectly, it is sometimes difficult to breathe and move, if you for example eat a lot. That is why she said she prefers the tie-up ones and advices them to her clients. It made sense to me...

I don't know about the lingerie ones, but I guess it is quite similar, since they all have boning in them.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 6, 2006)

I wouldn't spend too much on any of those, they're not really constructed to hold up well and tend to be more for looking pretty and not lasting or fitting great. A lot of the time the boning wil bend into your waist and hurt, it also ends up giving you the opposite effect that you would expect from a corset which is to slim you down, instead, because the boning begins to bend inward, it looks more like you're "rolly" in the middle. I have a couple web sites that I could give you so you could see a really awesome corset. The difference between a "fashion" corset and a "traditional" corset is the construction. Usually a "traditional" corset has 3 or more layers of construction (fashionable fabric, coutil, grosgrain, lining...), usually a busk in the front (the heavy loops and notch type hooks, not hook and eyes), metal/spiral boning. A "fashion" corset is usually one layer of fabric, weak hooks or none at all and weak plastic boning. The price is drastically different also, a "fashion" corset usually costs around $40 to $60 (I would never even spend $60, or above for that matter), a "traditional" corset can cost between $200 and $600 or more depending on the corsetier. I've been making corsets for years now, I make mine for exotic dancers with zippers and the strongest plastic boning on the market. If you have any questions feel free to ask!!! If you're just looking for a fashion corset be sure not to spend to much!!!!! Here's some of mine (just to show off




)...

...the lt. blue satin has a busk like I was mentioning, it was a custom fit for a formal piece, usually the back does not come to a complete close like that or use satin for lacing.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.absolutecorsets.com/custo...t-faq.htm#care

This might help to answer some Q's.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 6, 2006)

I've always wanted a corset. I watched a show on TV about them once, and they said a lot of women these days wear them because over time your body will take the shape of the corsets leaving you with a more hourglass figure. I believe once upon a time the way they fit women wasn't the greatest, and there were problems with bruising/breaking ribs or whatnot from having the corsets too tight. Those are all really nice corsets though, especially the first one Guenevere posted (make me one?



)!


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 6, 2006)

I have also heard they really can do some damage over time...


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* http://www.absolutecorsets.com/custo...t-faq.htm#care
This might help to answer some Q's.

THANKS THOSE ARE GREAT ADN THE IS A HELPFUL LINK. WHAT BRANDS DO YOU THINK ARE GOOD? (sorry caps)

In he end i would like to come off better porportion, with my boobs push up, lol, Im thinking ahead for New Years when i go away (i always plan months ahead for EVERTHING)/ Its my bday (20th). So i wnna look, hot and sexy. my last corset was about $300 howevai love it and would wear ut again cos its perfect, its just really short for sum reason and makes me look werid.


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2006)

I think Guenevere was right on! Forget about the flimsy stuff you can buy in regular lingerie stores. I have three custom designed corsets myself, and they are excellent, they fit me to a tee. I have had absolutely no problems wearing them. The way I like to wear them are usually more for two piece evening gowns. Find a reputable corsetier, they will be able to help you.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I've always wanted a corset. I watched a show on TV about them once, and they said a lot of women these days wear them because over time your body will take the shape of the corsets leaving you with a more hourglass figure. I believe once upon a time the way they fit women wasn't the greatest, and there were problems with bruising/breaking ribs or whatnot from having the corsets too tight. Those are all really nice corsets though, especially the first one Guenevere posted (make me one?



)! Yep, it's really hard to do any damage with corsets nowadays. That rumor, although coming from a truthful place, has been wildly exaggerated. It is possible to do damage but, you'd have to waist train for 23 hrs a day and for years to get your waist down enough that it would cause any harm at all. (you want one of my "stripper" corsets?



)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* THANKS THOSE ARE GREAT ADN THE IS A HELPFUL LINK. WHAT BRANDS DO YOU THINK ARE GOOD? (sorry caps)

In he end i would like to come off better porportion, with my boobs push up, lol, Im thinking ahead for New Years when i go away (i always plan months ahead for EVERTHING)/ Its my bday (20th). So i wnna look, hot and sexy. my last corset was about $300 howevai love it and would wear ut again cos its perfect, its just really short for sum reason and makes me look werid.

Where did you get it and do you know what brand it is? If you want to PM me I could help you more with sizing and how to tell a nice one from a bad one etc. A corset really should feel comfortable like your getting a tight hug, not painful. A good corset is also made to conform to your body, so, over time wearing it, the corset becomes conformed to you as you do to it. If it doesn't fit well you'll know it right away, like I said, it should never feel painful. Of course you would feel stiff when you sit or inconvenienced when you want to bend but you should never feel in pain or that you're going to pass out (remember that scene in Pirates of the Caribbean!).


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, this one is me BTW! Tee, hee!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Where did you get it and do you know what brand it is? If you want to PM me I could help you more with sizing and how to tell a nice one from a bad one etc. A corset really should feel comfortable like your getting a tight hug, not painful. A good corset is also made to conform to your body, so, over time wearing it, the corset becomes conformed to you as you do to it. If it doesn't fit well you'll know it right away, like I said, it should never feel painful. Of course you would feel stiff when you sit or inconvenienced when you want to bend but you should never feel in pain or that you're going to pass out (remember that scene in Pirates of the Caribbean!). Its MrK an Australian brand, its like my hips kinda pop out


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* Its MrK an Australian brand, its like my hipkinda pop out Is it a lace up in the back and some kind of closure in the front?


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Is it a lace up in the back and some kind of closure in the front? its a zip. i think the next one i get will be lace up, i finally was able to add picture of it, hehe


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* its a zip. i think the next one i get will be lace up, i finally was able to add picture of it, hehe Picture?
A corset should have a closure in the front and lacing in the back. It needs to be really loosened in the back, then when you put it on around you and fasten the closure (busk or zipper) you tighten the lacing accordingly. It sounds like what you have is more of a bustier for formal occasions.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Picture?
A corset should have a closure in the front and lacing in the back. It needs to be really loosened in the back, then when you put it on around you and fasten the closure (busk or zipper) you tighten the lacing accordingly. It sounds like what you have is more of a bustier for formal occasions.

yes that must be it. the pictures are 2 or 3 post back. can u see them?


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* yes that must be it. the pictures are 2 or 3 post back. can u see them? Yeah, they didn't show at first, I kept reloading the page and nothing, but now they do. (funny, hmmm) That's definitely more of a formal busteir type. Is that more of what you want when you buy another or did you want a really traditional type?


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Yeah, they didn't show at first, I kept reloading the page and nothing, but now they do. (funny, hmmm) That's definitely more of a formal busteir type. Is that more of what you want when you buy another or did you want a really traditional type? sumthing that sucks in, pushes your tits up and its good looking on. Thats why i thought a corset. so i guess more traditional:Si like the style of number 1 and 3 of ur pics.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* sumthing that sucks in, pushes your tits up and its good looking on. Thats why i thought a corset. so i guess more traditional:Si like the style of number 1 and 3 of ur pics.

Thanks! Here's a couple sites that you could browse through to get a good idea. I have more but I can't seem to find them in my bookmarks. If you are interested in one of mine I could make you one if you wanted, I usually make them for exotic dancers, they're kind of a cross between fashion and traditional.

http://www.absolutecorsets.com/

http://www.corsetheaven.com/default.asp

http://www.morganafemmecouture.com/


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Thanks! Here's a couple sites that you could browse through to get a good idea. I have more but I can't seem to find them in my bookmarks. If you are interested in one of mine I could make you one if you wanted, I usually make them for exotic dancers, they're kind of a cross between fashion and traditional.
http://www.absolutecorsets.com/

http://www.corsetheaven.com/default.asp

http://www.morganafemmecouture.com/

Omg theres so many different stlyes to choice from:S.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Make sure you pay attention to the top of the corset. If you're going to be wearing it out and around you want to make sure your not going to pop out of the top. Look for tops like these...

http://www.absolutecorsets.com/overb...m-red-lace.htm

http://www.absolutecorsets.com/overb...-c115-pink.htm

compared to these that you might easily pop out of, especially if you are a large B or bigger!

http://www.absolutecorsets.com/overb...atin/v-085.htm

http://www.absolutecorsets.com/overb...tin/v-110c.htm


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 7, 2006)

OM Gosh, Guenevere, thank you for the advice!!!

I also would like to have a new corset. My last corset I bought back in 1991, and I absolutely love them!!! My faves are the plain white ones. I already have an hourglass figure (wide shoulders and hips) and I love, love, love corsets!!!

I think you should order one from Gwen, Kim. Those look really nice, and she could practically custom design one for you. I always felt more comfortable wearing corsets then bras and panties. But then, I'm kinda old-fashioned that way!!!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* OM Gosh, Guenevere, thank you for the advice!!!I also would like to have a new corset. My last corset I bought back in 1991, and I absolutely love them!!! My faves are the plain white ones. I already have an hourglass figure (wide shoulders and hips) and I love, love, love corsets!!!

I think you should order one from Gwen, Kim. Those look really nice, and she could practically custom design one for you. I always felt more comfortable wearing corsets then bras and panties. But then, I'm kinda old-fashioned that way!!!

how much would it roughly cost Guenevere? Wouldnt it be better to get it properly fitted? do you have a website? i do love yours and when u said they were urs i thought u ment they were ur own corset u brought and wore, LOL. what would you need to know? how long do they usua;;y take you? ive looked and looked through sum NZ sites for a good person but there all pretty much bodices. And also how much weigth can you lose (or how many dress sizes) intil you should buy a new one?


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* OM Gosh, Guenevere, thank you for the advice!!!I also would like to have a new corset. My last corset I bought back in 1991, and I absolutely love them!!! My faves are the plain white ones. I already have an hourglass figure (wide shoulders and hips) and I love, love, love corsets!!!

I think you should order one from Gwen, Kim. Those look really nice, and she could practically custom design one for you. I always felt more comfortable wearing corsets then bras and panties. But then, I'm kinda old-fashioned that way!!!

I could do a corset for you if you want, just PM me and let me know what you would want and I'll give you the info on them.

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* how much would it roughly cost Guenevere? Wouldnt it be better to get it properly fitted? do you have a website? i do love yours and when u said they were urs i thought u ment they were ur own corset u brought and wore, LOL. what would you need to know? how long do they usua;;y take you? ive looked and looked through sum NZ sites for a good person but there all pretty much bodices. And also how much weigth can you lose (or how many dress sizes) intil you should buy a new one? Usually I can get them done and shipped within two-three weeks depending on how busy I am. I didn't really offer to make any because I didn't think anyone would really be interested because I mainly sell them to exotic dancers. I have a lot of clients who aren't and wear them out though so you could too if you wanted. I really don't do corsets as an "authentic" corsetier but I could give you the details as to how I do construct them and the sizes I make if you want to PM me, then you could decide if you still want me to make you one.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 8, 2006)

Your corsets are beautiful! And you have a cute little body!! I'm jealous!

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Oh, this one is me BTW! Tee, hee!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Your corsets are beautiful! And you have a cute little body!! I'm jealous! Ah, thankyou!!!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* I could do a corset for you if you want, just PM me and let me know what you would want and I'll give you the info on them.


Usually I can get them done and shipped within two-three weeks depending on how busy I am. I didn't really offer to make any because I didn't think anyone would really be interested because I mainly sell them to exotic dancers. I have a lot of clients who aren't and wear them out though so you could too if you wanted. I really don't do corsets as an "authentic" corsetier but I could give you the details as to how I do construct them and the sizes I make if you want to PM me, then you could decide if you still want me to make you one.





exotic dancers are hot and hey its New Years! hehe


----------



## Annia (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome I'd definitely be interested in getting one in the near future! I'll keep you in mind, Guenevere.


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 8, 2006)

Me too. I'll def. P.M. you in the next couple of days.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* Awesome I'd definitely be interested in getting one in the near future! I'll keep you in mind, Guenevere.




Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Me too. I'll def. P.M. you in the next couple of days. Ok!!!


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2006)

kimberly, i would go to a department store and see if they have someone who can measure u properly. some dpt store's have professional fitters. u would have to call up

and see


----------



## Cheebs (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* how is it surposed to feel on? like you cant move? lol Yes! Haha! No, no, it's not that bad. It just feels really tight and feels more tight when you eat. I agree with getting one that ties up at the back. My friend made me a custom corset top with chinese silk. I love wearing it with jeans.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* kimberly, i would go to a department store and see if they have someone who can measure u properly. some dpt store's have professional fitters. u would have to call upand see

unfortunatly we dont have them here



. Ive looked in the yellow pages and on the net for a NZ one (like maybe they have shop of woteva) but no luck yet



.


----------



## charish (Aug 15, 2006)

i've always thought about getting one, but never have, i have small boobs. i think they're really sexy though.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 15, 2006)

you can try going to a bridal salon. those guys sell the proper kind of corsets and it makes a huge difference. you don't need to tie it or zip it. i forgot what it's called, but it's similar to buttoning it. and there's no wires. just under the cup. everything is just tight fitting. but not so tight you'll faint. it comes in x-small, small, medium, large, etc. the thing is, they are pricey!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* one of these. I like the last 3 the most, and the 2nd to last is my favorite. I kinda like the first

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* I wouldn't spend too much on any of those, they're not really constructed to hold up well and tend to be more for looking pretty and not lasting or fitting great. A lot of the time the boning wil bend into your waist and hurt, it also ends up giving you the opposite effect that you would expect from a corset which is to slim you down, instead, because the boning begins to bend inward, it looks more like you're "rolly" in the middle. I have a couple web sites that I could give you so you could see a really awesome corset. The difference between a "fashion" corset and a "traditional" corset is the construction. Usually a "traditional" corset has 3 or more layers of construction (fashionable fabric, coutil, grosgrain, lining...), usually a busk in the front (the heavy loops and notch type hooks, not hook and eyes), metal/spiral boning. A "fashion" corset is usually one layer of fabric, weak hooks or none at all and weak plastic boning. The price is drastically different also, a "fashion" corset usually costs around $40 to $60 (I would never even spend $60, or above for that matter), a "traditional" corset can cost between $200 and $600 or more depending on the corsetier. I've been making corsets for years now, I make mine for exotic dancers with zippers and the strongest plastic boning on the market. If you have any questions feel free to ask!!! If you're just looking for a fashion corset be sure not to spend to much!!!!! Here's some of mine (just to show off




)...
...the lt. blue satin has a busk like I was mentioning, it was a custom fit for a formal piece, usually the back does not come to a complete close like that or use satin for lacing.

The first one here is my favorite


----------



## sm91396 (Aug 19, 2006)

I just bought one myself from Fredericks- I believe it is called the Dream Corset. They had all color -but I chose the lime green. I love it. It laces up the back- so you can pull your waist in as tight as you can stand, and it has hook and eye closures up the front. I wore it out last night under a jean jacket with some cropped pants and it looked pretty cute. I think it was around $60.00 and you can probably go on to their website and check it out.






Suz


----------



## jet (Aug 24, 2006)

Ooh. This makes me really want to get one. They're so freakin hot.


----------

